# Weißer Rand Trotz Transparenz....



## FunkFlex (4. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich hab da ein kleines Problem.
Und zwar hab ich für eine Website eine Grafik erstellt die ein Hintergrund für einen Button in der Navigation ist.
Die Grafik hat teils abgerundete Ecken und ist eigentlich mit Transparenz ausgestattet....
Nur wenn die Grafik auf popt, dann sieht man auf dem hintergrund der seite immernoch die weissen Ecken, da wo sie eigentlich durch die Transparenz "entfernt" wurden.
Wisst Ihr was ich meine?
Gruß FunkFlex


----------



## DexXxtrin (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich auch schon. Weiss jedoch nicht, ob das bei dir das gleiche ist. 
Je nach dem kann es sein, dass eben noch weisse Pixel vorhanden sind. Hast du schon mal im Photoshop bei deiner Grafik einen schwarzen Hintergrund eingefügt?! Dann kannst du schauen ob es an der Grafik liegt.

Sonst müssen wir weiter schauen…

Gruss DexXxtrin

PS: Denke zwar nicht dass du das gemacht hast, aber JPG kennen kein Transparent...


----------



## FunkFlex (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab den hintergrund jetz mal mit Schwarz gefüllt
Und da wo eigentlich Transparenz sein soll is nun Schwarz.. .war denk ich so gedacht oder?
Das Problem tritt erst auf wenn ich es auf die Page lade....
Wenn der hintergrund da weiss wäre, wärs ja kein problem 
Aber der is blau....
Und da nerven diese Ecken bei ner Grafik mit abgerundeten Ecken schon....
Ja das mit Jpeg weiss ich habs mit gif und png probiert..... Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## FunkFlex (4. Januar 2011)

Also Konkret um es zu verdeutlichen lad ich die Grafik mal hoch....
Der Bereich der jetz schwarz is, sollte eigentlich transparent sein...
Is aber auf der Page weiss


----------



## DexXxtrin (5. Januar 2011)

Einfach so weiss ich jetzt nicht weiter...
Kannst du mal einen Link zu der Page, oder den Source-Code zeigen?
Evtl. läuft da ja etwas schief...


----------



## Thobesi (5. Januar 2011)

Im Photoshop fürs Webspeichern wählen dann das Format auf png-24 umstellen und schon ist der Hintergrund weg.
Vorausgesetzt, dass du davor der Hintergrund auch rausgenommen hast.
Ich habs mal mit deinem Beispiel gemacht.

lg
Thobesi


----------

